# Display instead of Enter for Guide Options



## varelse (Feb 5, 2002)

I just noticed a problem after my recent upgrade. In the Guide screen, I want to change the Guide Options but now it says "Press DISPLAY for Guide Options" but I don't have a display button on my remote. I remember this saying "Press ENTER for Guide Options" before the upgrade, which I could do with my remote, but now I can't control the Guide Options.

Any idea how this changed and how I can set it back to use/ask for the ENTER key instead of the DISPLAY key?

Using 3.0 software on a Series 1 Phillips HDR112. Upgrade was to a dual 300GB and added the LBA48 3.0 kernel from courtesan.com


----------



## varelse (Feb 5, 2002)

um, it is showing "Press ENTER..." now. dunno why. I was just searching the forum more trying to find an answer to this problem then clicked the Guide button to see what is on TV and for some reason it is now showing ENTER.

In case this happens again, is there a way to make it go back to ENTER instead of DISPLAY? Or force it to always show ENTER?


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

I noticed the other day that the program descriptions said "press DISPLAY for details" on all three of my tivos (model #s listed in sig). They have since changed back to "press INFO for details"

I just checked again and my 140 used the term "DISPLAY" but the other two said "INFO" then when I went back to the the 140 which is the one I was watching, it said "INFO" again too

???


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

There is a difference in the TiVo remotes. Some of them have a display button and some don't. (Also, some have a separate guide button, while some use a combined livetv/guide button). 
The TiVo software knows about both types of remotes and tries to display the correct text for the type of remote you have.

But the only way it can do this is to wait to see if you use a button that only exists on one type of remote. And it seems to start this over every time the TiVo powers up. So when first started up it may assume you have the non-display button remote; but may switch the text while you are using it because it saw something that made it think you had the other remote.

And yes, this can be confusing. 
(It is especially confusing to DirecTiVo owners, because usually those TiVos use the LiveTV button to switch between tuners; but when the DTiVo thinks you have a non-display button remote, the LiveTV button just toggles the guide on and off and won't switch tuners.)


----------



## Jerry_K (Feb 7, 2002)

Wish I had seen this thread before I got out the JP1 cable to reprogram my dad's universal remote. The Philips DSR704 remote has the guide button and the DSR6000 remote did not. The DSR704 started out with the "no guide" behavior. It learned the difference and came up working with a guide after a reboot. Smart machines these DTiVo's.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

My series 1 DSR6000 has a display button on both the unit and remote. However, I have the front panel of it connected to a series 2 Hughes, and the display button actually causes the unit to act as if I pressed Info...


----------



## varelse (Feb 5, 2002)

Grrrr. Now it is stuck on DISPLAY all day long and won't switch back to ENTER. I've rebooted and used every button and menu I can try in an attempt to get the TiVo to recognize which kind of remote I'm using but it isn't working. Any idea to fix this?


----------

